# Wahoo Trolling Speeds



## rutinvco (Sep 14, 2009)

OK, I'm new to this and have yet to catch a wahoo. I have some basic questions that I think may have been mostly answered by the earlier post. So, if I decided to head to the Nipple/Elbow area for trolling, is that a good site--and should I set out baits before I get to the deep water? How fast is "fast trolling?" My plans were to put out a couple of skirted ballyhoo rigs off of the outriggers, a couple of skirted lures with a weightoff of the stern, and a cedar plug way backin the middle. Maybe mix in a pink stretch 30 way back there too. Do I need to add a ballyhoo to the skirted lures, or just off of the outrigger lures?

Sorry for all of the questions, but I would hate to get skunked just because I didn't set it up right.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've caught wahoo at virtually every speed up to 19 knots but all around 6-8 knots is perfect and also keeps you in that "all-around" speed for bills, dolphin, tuna, etc. 

Noticing your mention of a stretch 25 or 30, I don't suggest mixing these with a normal spread if trolling at speeds in excess of 4-5 knots cause these deep divers have the tendency to wash out and spin which can tangle every line in your spread. If you want to pull deep divers go a little slower and to mix it up put out some naked horse ballyhoo. If rigged properly they will swim great at these slower speeds and the bigger size will catch a 'hoos attention better.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

as far as where to go yes the Nipple and the elbow can be productive. you may also find that the edge 150-300 feet more poductive for wahoo in the fall. Iseldom venture past 300 feet in the fall most of my time is spent working the edge. This time of year if you want Wahoo go to the lumps, horse shoe or any of the other mud domes off of LA that is where the bait is so that is where the toothy critters will be.


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

its going to also depend on what kind of boat you are running as well. its hard, if not impossible, to troll a center console between 10-18 knots. they will try and jump on plane. you will also be drinking petro at an alarming rate, unlike a diesel. like tunapopper said: 7-9 with bonita style lures and plugs. slow it down to 4-5 with streches and bally's. also run a cedar plug waaay back in the slower spread. you'll pick up some bonus blackfin.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Don't be surprised if a wahoo grabs your cedar plug either. I've caught at least 4 that I can think of on a zucchini colored cedar plug.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

> *tunapopper (12/17/2009)*Don't be surprised if a wahoo grabs your cedar plug either. I've caught at least 4 that I can think of on a zucchini colored cedar plug.


yep...I hada wahoosky on a cedar plug as I was reeling it in to switch lures earlier this year.


----------

